# Pie recipe request



## susie (Oct 28, 2007)

Anyone have a good recipe for goat cheese pie they'd like to share? Something like sour cream raisin or just cheesecake?

I'd really appreciate it--I'm hungering for something like that...
thanks!

Susie


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Susie you can use chevre in any cheese cake recipe


----------



## goatsareus (Jan 21, 2008)

from my experience, you really need to add some flavoring. Here is one recipe I have developed

1# chevre
1/2# ricotta cheese
4 eggs
1 cup sugar
1 T. vanilla, pure, I use a madagascar
1/8 t. lemon oil, get at King Arthur catalog, a powerful flavoring agent
1 t. almond extract
1/4. cup flour

Mix eggs, sugar, vanilla, almond, lemon oil in food processor. Add cheese and flour, blend again.
Bake 350*F in a waterbath for 50 to 60 minutes. Turn off heat, crack oven door, let cool in oven.


----------



## susie (Oct 28, 2007)

Thank you so much-- sounds delicious! 
i didn't know there was such a thing as King arthur catalog ... yay! I love that kind of stuff 

Susie


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

If you like quiche type pies the chevre works well in those recipes too.
We have lots of spinach now and it makes a great spinach pie-I grind lots of pepper and toss chopped green onions on top. Just before serving grate a very aged sharp cheese if you like that or a mild melting cheese if you prefer that flavor and toss on top of the slices.
Lee


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

This is my chevre cake recipe,

2 1/2lbs Chevre
4 eggs
1 3/4c sugar
1 tea vanilla
zest from 1 lemon

Combine ingredients in a food processor
Pour into a graham cracker or sugar cookie crust
Bake at 350F until done


----------



## steffb (Oct 26, 2007)

I've got a real easy one.
3 cups yogurt cheese
1 cup sugar
1/4 cup oil
1/4 cup melted butter
Blend all ingr. and put into graham cracker crust
Bake for about 20 mins at 350 or till the filling no longer sticks to your finger.

The thicker your yogurt cheese the closer to cheesecake it will be.


----------



## susie (Oct 28, 2007)

mmm! Sound yummy!

thanks-- any more...???

susie


----------

